# Scarring on cervix worries about uterus?



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello, I hope someone can help, I have scarring on my cervix either due to LEEP surgery 10 years ago when I had pre cancerous cells removed or from a c-section which has meant during embryo transfer the dr has struggled but managed with some manipulation to get the catheter through to my uterus to drop of the embryos.


I am now 4dp5dt and worried that I may also have scarring on my uterus preventing implantation? Dr google is scaring me with ashermans syndrome etc and maybe I should of had a HSG prior?


From ultrasounds my lining and uterus looked perfect, triple layer 14mm at transfer, i obviously didnt think to ask about scarring! does anyone have any experience of scarred cervix and funding uterus scarring after even with normal looking endomedrium and uterus?  As I wait to poas my worry is now this!! Appreciate any advise, many thanks and merry Christmas


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hiya 

Have you tested yet?

I think scarring is just one of those things... There will still be plenty of places for the embryo to implant but it might very slightly reduce the chance of implantation or increase miscarriage risk but there isn't anything anyone can do about it anyway.

If they cut away scar tissue, they're only going to leave more scar tissue. Your LEEP shouldn't have scarred your uterus and lots of women get pregnant after csecs xx


----------

